# DOS BOX



## rajwansh2003 (Jun 3, 2009)

How to use DOSBox ?
 I do not have much knowledge there are some other software which we can use instead of c


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2009)

DOSBOX? C Compiler? Mate I don't know what you get that from. 
The only remote connection I can think regarding that is Dosbox can run the antiquated Turbo C/C++ Compilers.

Anyway for a C compiler. I suggest GCC. (MinGW gcc for Windows). Look at my sig.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 3, 2009)

Once you start it up, you will need to mount the drive with dos software in DosBox. 
Do mount <drive name> <path>
so Mount C ~/dosgames should do the trick (assuming you are using linux), its pretty much the same for windows as well. 
then
C:
then navigate and run the software.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2009)

DOSBox is used to run older software which are not supported in newer version of windows. If you are trying to run Turbo C++ 3.0, you will need it.


----------



## paroh (Jun 3, 2009)

U can try compatibility mode right click on the application ->properties->compatibility
try different compatibility mode which works for u.
I upload the one method of compatibility mode (video tutorial)


```
*rapidshare.com/files/170683115/Turbo_C__.wmv
```

Size:2450 KB

The Second other method video tutorial uploaded

software Required
DOSBox


```
*prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dosbox/DOSBox0.72-win32-installer.exe?download
```


```
*rapidshare.com/files/170693525/Turboc_c___DOSBox_method.wmv
```
Size 6959 KB


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks guys...


----------

